# Stolen Seiko Alpinist



## Pete26

I traded my Seiko Alpinist SARB017 with a person named named Natalie Grossberg from Florida. Please be careful trading or buying from this person as she is a scammer. I would hate to see people get taken the way I did. I sold my entire collection for the Alpinist and foolishly agreed to trade my Alpinist for a 20th Century Aqualand.


Be very careful!


----------

